

Apple's 2014: By the (ridiculously large) numbers - davidbarker
http://mashable.com/2014/10/20/apples-2014-by-the-numbers/

======
cjantz
I wonder how the new iMac 5k Retina is going to influence sales for their iMac
line numbers. They increased but I don't think it's just because of this
release?

